
The US isn't the best country to raise kids – by a long shot – survey says - hhs
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/best-country-for-kids-the-list-of-the-best-countries-in-the-world-to-raise-kids-has-been-released-america/
======
tropo
Choosing the attributes and their weighting can be used to bias a ranking as
desired. In this case, the bias is typical: the raters prefer countries that
are Scandinavian.

Attributes were: "Income equality, well-developed public education, caring
about human rights, gender equality, well-developed health care systems, being
considered safe, being considered family friendly and being considered happy"

Not everybody values all of those things. Many people value things that are
not listed.

An alternate and nearly opposite list could be: chance to get rich, right to
homeschool, devotion to God, mothers at home, existence of top-quality medical
care, the right to defend one's children, people actually make families, proud
of the country

I think that the birth rate is particularly notable. If people aren't having
kids, then by their actions they are indicating that they are not in a good
country for having kids. The countries that got high ranks in this survey have
very low birth rates. That seems to be solid evidence that they are not in
fact good places to raise kids.

